# My new Leopard Gecko



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I saw this guy when I was cruising new pet stores. I felt sorry for this guy. She is the exact same length as my other female but no where near in size. I saw it and had to help it because I think it could have died.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Look how thin her tail is. It's thivkest point on it's tail is about 2 times as small as my other females.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

1 more.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

glad u saved that beauty! how much she cost you? feed her lots!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i hate emaciated animals
and dont feed it to much to soon
just supply lots of calcuim supplement and quick meals and he will be fine in a month


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Im glad to hear that too... she is a little beauty.
some of this guys are not so lucky to be saved.

Carnivoro


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

give her waxworms they'll faten her up.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

She has been eating good and she is doing fine. The other gecko and her are good friends now. She costed me $18.74. In US currency. Good grab I think. I am so glad she is doing good. I think she will pull through.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

yea thats a good grab, they cost 30$ around me


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

Just bought a female juvi fir $25 at the reptile show.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> give her waxworms they'll faten her up.


 definately use waxworms, but be careful. they are very addictive and un-nutritious. they are only really any good for putting weight on an animal.


----------



## drkwing (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice save!


----------

